# Pork Tenderloin on my Asmoke AS300



## eatlarge (Jul 26, 2021)

*Set temp @ 225. Seemed to hold temperature fairly well with a little over running.
	

		
			
		

		
	










*


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 26, 2021)

man that looks good!

Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2021)

Looks delicious!
Al


----------



## sandyut (Jul 26, 2021)

looks great!  Nice presentation too!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 26, 2021)

Looks delicious! Is that my plate?   

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 26, 2021)

Yes sir looks great ! What IT did you take it to ?


----------



## Colin1230 (Jul 26, 2021)

Great looking meal right there!
I'm going to check out that a-smoke. I think I need that to keep in the garage.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 26, 2021)

Nice little smoker you got there...JJ


----------



## eatlarge (Aug 1, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Yes sir looks great ! What IT did you take it to ?


I took it off just shy of 145 and covered for 10 minutes


----------

